
Show HN: Top Spot – your own personal Spotify greatest hits playlist - benhowdle
http://top-spot.stream/
======
benhowdle
Hey y'all. I built this last week to scratch a very personal itch.

It looks back through all the playlists you've created, finds overlapping
tracks, orders them by occurrence and pushes the top 30 into a new "Top Spot"
playlist!

Quick tour:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od42DRQghfA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od42DRQghfA)
Example playlist:
[https://open.spotify.com/user/1191879751/playlist/41SpRrw97X...](https://open.spotify.com/user/1191879751/playlist/41SpRrw97XjSZTqOAQuGVC?si=Ig5yHf9URh6TNEDY_hhLdg)

I also recorded the whole sad sorry development as a screencast, which I'll be
splitting up into a dozen or so videos (with post-production commentary to
provide context) and posting to YouTube so people can see the very messy,
copy/pasting flow of creating a React web app in just over 4 hours.

Hit me up with any other comments:
[http://twitter.com/ben_howdle](http://twitter.com/ben_howdle)

